# GoodBye My Bubble Boy



## shepherdbydesign (Mar 7, 2007)

Bruno you came in to this world so happy And we were so lucky to spend the first 2 years with you before you found your place at Karens. There were times I thought I was going to loose my mind with your actics, but only realize now how you getting me ready for the so called Czech dogs to come. You taught me a lot about yourself and what you had to offer. The very sweet side that you only showed me and no one else. And watching Cathy get angry cause you just want to sit on her head if she would only let you. You may have not been the boy that took after your father Ben but you sure had the sweet side of your mother Zerbal. Karen had big plans for you and was working to make you a theropy dog so that you could make others as happy as you had made me. I am so proud of you and wish you were still here for me to tell you 3 1/2 years old is way to short of a life and I look forward to one day being able to tell you how much I loved you and how proud you made me feel.

Last night we recieved a call 10 pm from our friend Karen saying she was taking him into the emergency vet as she thought he had bloat. At 11pm she called saying that everything looked good and that they were going to do surgery on him and they said they thought that she had caught it in time. At 3:30 am she called telling us the bad news that he had passed while they were closing him up. The only question was to the doctor there was why if she got him in by 11pm, why did they wait til 1:45 to do the surgery as this was a life threating problem. I think it was the lack of urgency that caused this poor bubble boy his life. Here are a few pictures of him. the first one is @ 2 years of age and the second is with his Dad Ben and brother Eyan At 6 months old


----------



## k9sarneko (Jan 31, 2007)

I am so very sorry to hear of the loss of this sweet boy. My heart breaks for you and for Karen. While I have never lost one of my babies to bloat, I know how terrible it can be. Many hugs to your family and to Karen through this awful time.


----------



## Northof60 (Feb 15, 2009)

So sad. HUGS


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Hi Chuck, I don't know if you remember, but we spoke through private message some time ago... my Lucy is one of Karen's dogs. So sorry to hear about Bruno







I see Karen did a little memorial on her website. I'm sure Bruno's playing up in doggie heaven right now looking down.


----------



## shepherdbydesign (Mar 7, 2007)

Here are a few pictures of him the first is him @ 2 yrs old and the last one is him @ 6 months old with his father Ben and Brother Eyan







[/img] 








[/img]


----------



## Papanapa (Mar 1, 2008)

Chuck,
I know that you are a kind man and I am so sorry that you are going through this pain. Please know I am thinking of you and sending prayers for sweet Bruno.


----------



## ncgsdmom (Jun 24, 2008)

So sorry for your loss. Bloat is such an insidious affliction. Prayers for you and Bruno, may he run free at the bridge.








RIP Bruno


----------



## Little Red (Jan 10, 2009)

Our condolences. I know it is so painful. May he play joyfully at the bridge until you meet again.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Chuck I am so sorry to hear this! Bloat, one of the most terrifying word a shepherd owner can hear.


----------



## Ocean (May 3, 2004)

sorry to hear that Chuck. Are there grounds for vet malpractice in this case?
Years ago when one of my GSDs had bloat, I called the ER vet while still racing on the highway. By the time we arrived, there was a cart and a vet tech waiting by the entrance and she was wheeled into X-ray and surgery right away. They literally did not waste a second. I find it odd for a vet to wait 1 hour 45 minutes unless there was another animal already at the operating table and they only had one vet at that time.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

I am so sorry


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

I am so sorry. It's a scary condition to deal with and the outcome often isn't good. Your pup had a good life even if it were a short one. It is obvious that he was a joy to the people he was with, too.

To address the side issue of -- "why the wait?" I too was anxious to have Barker the Elder operated on when she bloated. The vet explained that they had to wait for her to stabalize, they had given her some drugs to do that and to keep the situation from worsening. Then they operated. It did seem like it took an eternity. A wait isn't unusual, it may be the standard, the length may depend on how your dog responds to the drugs.


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss, Chuck. Bruno was a beautiful boy. Rest in peace, sweet boy.


----------



## shepherdbydesign (Mar 7, 2007)

After gettin off the phone with the E- Vet and hearing in the back ground of someone saying "IT WAS JUST A DOG" and I don't know why people get so upset it promted me to put this up

From time to time, people tell me, "lighten up, it's just a dog," or, "that's a lot of money for just a dog." They don't understand the distance traveled, the time spent, or the costs involved for "just a dog." Some of my proudest moments have come about with "just a dog." Many hours have passed and my only company was "just a dog," but I did not once feel slighted. Some of my saddest moments have been brought about by "just a dog," and in those days of darkness, the gentle touch of "just a dog" gave me comfort and reason to overcome the day. If you, too, think it's "just a dog," then you will probably understand phrases like "just a friend," "just a sunrise," or "just a promise." "Just a dog" brings into my life the very essence of friendship, trust, and pure unbridled joy. "Just a dog" brings out the compassion and patience that make me a better person.


Because of "just a dog", I will rise early, take long walks and look longingly to the future. So for me and folks like me, it's not "just a dog" but an embodiment of all the hopes and dreams of the future, the fond memories of the past, and the pure joy of the moment. "Just a dog" brings out what's good in me and diverts my thoughts away from myself and the worries of the day.


I hope that someday they can understand that it's not "just a dog", but the thing that gives me humanity and keeps me from being "just a human." So the next time you hear the phrase "just a dog" just smile... because they "just don't understand."


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

Geez, emergency vets only exist because we don't consider our canine friends "just a dog". That really irks me!!

Anyway, sorry for the rant on an "In loving memory"" thread.

RIP Bruno.









You were beautiful, you were loved and you were NOT "just a dog"!!


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

Chuck, I tried to come here the moment I heard last night but my Internet machine froze...I'm so very sorry for your loss and Karens loss. 
Shoshona bloated Wednesday night and I was blessed that my Vets had her preping for surgery I'd say within ten min's of our arrival (maybe less). I just don't understand the delay.
I'm so sorry you had to hear 'its just a dog...' I'm afraid if I heard something like that from the E-Vets, the payment I just made to them would be stopped and I'd be quick to say 'it was just a payment' 
But I am so very sorry for your loss. 
Many hugs,


----------



## Sashmom (Jun 5, 2002)

Im so sorry about Bruno, what a beautiful furkid







Bubble boy Bruno


----------



## shepherdbydesign (Mar 7, 2007)

Bruno was a special boy that came to us thru a litter we had bred, He was spoken for and at the last minute the client changed their mind. So Bruno stayed, We thought that this must be a sign that he wasn't soppose to go anywhere but here. After 2 years we had made good friends with another breeder in the area and she really wanted Bruno. After seeing how she loved and took care of her dogs we decided it was ok to let him go. We seen him many times when we visited our friend Karen and then Thursday night we got that call that no one like to hear, that Bruno had bloat and they were rushing him to the E-Vet. Well you know the conclution.

Even though he was owned by another person we still loved him and He will always be in our hearts and memories


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

I am very sorry for the loss of your boy, so young, this is tragic.
Especially knowing that starting the surgery sooner could have changed the outcome.

This hits close to home. My boy had internal bleeding from what it later turned out to be hemangiosarcoma. My vet called the ER and I rushed him there for emergency surgery. He was admitted to the ER and needed an ultrasound before going to surgery. The ultrasound is done by internal medicine, which is a different "business" in the same building. The entire place was empty, nobody in the waiting room, and they made my bleeding dog wait for three hours for the ultrasound. The internal medicine vet was finshing off the charts before looking at my dog that was in critical condition. The ER vet said that they cannot speed it up because internal medicine is a different business.

Unfortunately, veterinarians have no accountability when they lose a patient because of inadeqate care.

Run free Bruno, gorgeous man...


----------



## shepherdbydesign (Mar 7, 2007)

Rebel this is so sad. I hope he didn't say anything like I heard in the back ground that its just a dog


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

I did not even see the specialist, he was too good to talk to the person that paid the $400 bill for the 10-15min exam.


----------



## sd3567 (May 16, 2005)

I'm so sorry this boy passed away, he was quite handsome.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Chuck I am sorry for you and Karen's loss. Bloat is one scary thing in this breed.

Val


----------



## shepherdbydesign (Mar 7, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: tazz3567
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, but I feel sorry for Karen the girl that has owned him for the last 1 1/2 years, Although he was hers I got a chance to see him everytime I went there. So it was like he was still in my life and never left

So now he gets to go meet his grand father Asko Lutter.


----------



## Skye'sMom (Jul 11, 2004)

I am so sorry for Bruno's loss. He was way too young and full of promise to leave this world so soon.

You have my deepest sympathy.


----------



## shepherdbydesign (Mar 7, 2007)

I just want to thank everyone for the wonderful comments. I heve finally been able to come to peace with his loss and put my anger away for the Vet and his staff and just remember how much joy he brought us and his new owner Karen. Its to easy these days to lose focus on the things that are most important when one losses a great friend like we had. So at this point who was right and who was wrong will not bring this beauty back.

Maybe he is running up there with his Grandfather Asko Lutter and learning what we couldn't teach him down hear and some day I will see him again and feel his wonderful kisses he gave.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

This is just so sad. My condolences to you, Karen, and all who loved him.


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

i'm so sorry for you & cathy, and karen. how heartbreaking.....


----------



## bnwalker (Aug 7, 2004)

I'm so sorry for your loss


----------

